# misting system ???



## sillytrucker1980 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi just setting up my first dart frog tank and iv bought a spray system from dart frog,i got to say that im very happy with it but just wanted to know how many times a day i should be using it ? 1,2,3,4 times or just enough to keep the humidity up ? at min im running it at 8o am,15:00 pm and 20:00pm ??? also getting loads of condensation ! is this down to lack of circulation/ventilation ??? thanks


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sillytrucker1980 said:


> hi just setting up my first dart frog tank and iv bought a spray system from dart frog,i got to say that im very happy with it but just wanted to know how many times a day i should be using it ? 1,2,3,4 times or just enough to keep the humidity up ? at min im running it at 8o am,15:00 pm and 20:00pm ??? also getting loads of condensation ! is this down to lack of circulation/ventilation ??? thanks


to some degree the condensation could be down to viv circulation depends on what viv design,but usually the tank is abit warmer than the surrounding room,due to the lights. bingo condensation.
I don't use a misting system,prefering to hand mist, its that old stockman's hands on thing,but i would lay odds that most folk have there timers set for too long and not often enough,you are exactly after just enough to keep the humidity up,but absolutly not a sopping wet viv.
if i did run a misting system it would be often with a few seconds say 10max at each mist,after the air is saturated your just making a wet viv! and then i would watch the hell out of it and adjust accordingly
regards
Stu
ooh ruddy heck:welcome::welcome:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I run mine for 1.5 minutes twice a day, once at 11am then again at 5:30pm. I used to run it 8 times a day for 20 seconds, but plants need to be able to dry out between mistings. The twice a day my humidity levels never dip much below 75% and my frogs are happy and my plants thriving. Your nozzles will have a big impact though on how often/long you need to mist. I use pollywog and mistking ones which give off a true mist of water, the ones from dartfrog though give off a more directional spray and do more wetting rather than making the air humid.

Ade


----------



## sillytrucker1980 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for the advice,spraying 3 times a day for one min on a digital timer cos im at work all day,thinking of adding a comp fan to the front of the viv to see if it will 1 clear the glass and 2 help circulation,x2 jets spraying very fine!presumably you can get timers that can be set to seconds wheres mine only does Min's/hours!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, the Dragon one from Dartfrog is a digital seconds timer and not too expensive. Another good one is the MistKing seconds timer. Both are 2 pin EU plugs so need an adaptor.

Ade


----------

